# Working from home, biz ideas, etc



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Someone had mentioned business ideas ...

I just read an interesting post on working from home and making cash. Not sure whether I am allowed to paste it here but I will give it a try as it is not advertising anything.

SEO Traffic Spider | The Road to Financial Freedom - Honest, Rewarding Work from Home

The writer makes it look easier than it really is, but I am sure there is plenty of opportunities out there...

Un abrazo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Someone had mentioned business ideas ...
> 
> I just read an interesting post on working from home and making cash. Not sure whether I am allowed to paste it here but I will give it a try as it is not advertising anything.
> 
> ...


Hi Scharlack .... long time no see ..... you seem to have been quiet of late or maybe I just missed your posts last week when I was on holiday .... hello anyway!

Had a quick look at the site you posted - pretty basic stuff really, in fact I saw the one about creating blogsites for other people and thought I could do that! I did one here recently - an even though Im not an IT person and it was my first attempt I think its pretty cool! and more importantly its generating me 4 or 5 new clients each week!

Not sure how you could make money doing it though because I did this along side my usual day to day work and therefore would think a lot of people already employed in a firm could create their own rather than pay someone else .... now a website is different .... but thats where people like Xtreme come to the fore !

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi scharlack. Nice to see you back again. :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hi scharlack. Nice to see you back again. :cheer2::cheer2:


Cheers ladies!

I was on holiday for 25 days. Did a nice tour in EU and now I am refreshed to go back to work! I missed Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Cheers ladies!
> 
> I was on holiday for 25 days. Did a nice tour in EU and now I am refreshed to go back to work! I missed Spain



You were noticed by your absence!! Nice to have you back. Did you learn anything on your tour??

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Cheers ladies!
> 
> I was on holiday for 25 days. Did a nice tour in EU and now I am refreshed to go back to work! I missed Spain


What did you think of the other EU countires?? Any particular favourite??


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

*business blogs*

hi suenneil

a quickie about blogs; our web guys have suggested that i start one (accountants). do you mind if i have a look at your blog as i intend having a go starting Monday and yours seems to be doing pretty well.

if that is Ok then can you post the link?

many thanks - if you prefer not to then that's cool too.

cheers
nick


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicko said:


> hi suenneil
> 
> a quickie about blogs; our web guys have suggested that i start one (accountants). do you mind if i have a look at your blog as i intend having a go starting Monday and yours seems to be doing pretty well.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick

Are you able to receive pm yet ? if so I will send you the link. No problem you having a look at it! but as a Mod on here I better not post a link to my own work site! 

Im no expert but Ive learnt a lot in recent weeks so Im happy to asnwer any questions if I can ... have look at the site first, you might think its rubbish! lol 

Sue


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> What did you think of the other EU countires?? Any particular favourite??


Ok, I will answer jojo's and chica's question in one post 

I learned that the Madrid metro is one of the world's best. I knew it was better than NYC and London. But I didn't know it was better than Rome and Paris. Also the Cercanías trains are great compared to others.
I learned that you can by with English and Spanish just about anywhere. And I learned that Portuguese is quite useless  (I knew that already)
Learned a lot about France, Czech Rep, Hungary, Italy and Greece. It was a lovely time!
And I learned that I will never fly Alitalia again as they lost my bag from Rome to Milan, a 45 min flight...
Awe, I now have a new favorite beer. Pilsner Urquell from Czech Rep. Great stuff!

My favorite places were Budapest and the Santorini Island in Greece. Athens disappointed me a bit. 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

*blogs*

Hi Sue

no idea about pm - i have taken a look at my settings but dunno - would you mind pinging me a pm and we'll see.

I doubt if iyour blog is rubbish you are getting 5 clients a week then it sounds like it is hitting the spot. I would be happy if we have 1 client every 2-3 months - it would then contribute happily to the overall marketing effort and pay its way.

If not i'll post my normal email address on here and you can email me there.

cheers

nick


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicko said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> no idea about pm - i have taken a look at my settings but dunno - would you mind pinging me a pm and we'll see.
> 
> ...


Just realised you need to post 5 times before you can pm - but I can pm you cos I have permissions so have just sent you a message with a link to the blog etc - just let me know if you receive it (check your notifications)

Sue


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Ok, I will answer jojo's and chica's question in one post
> 
> I learned that the Madrid metro is one of the world's best. I knew it was better than NYC and London. But I didn't know it was better than Rome and Paris. Also the Cercanías trains are great compared to others.
> I learned that you can by with English and Spanish just about anywhere. And I learned that Portuguese is quite useless  (I knew that already)
> ...



Wow!!!! You have been busy then!!!lane:. Maybe you need a rest now . Have never tried that beer myself but I know a slavakian who used to go on about their beer:spit: and how good it is.

I don't suppose you ever got your bag back?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Wow!!!! You have been busy then!!!lane:. Maybe you need a rest now . Have never tried that beer myself but I know a slavakian who used to go on about their beer:spit: and how good it is.
> 
> I don't suppose you ever got your bag back?


Yeah, I did get it back. 4 days later... 

Lost is in Milan and got it in Greece! Oh well, at least everything was in there... I have had stuff removed/stolen from my bags in the US in the past...

Cheers! 

PS* Can you name the Slovakian beer? I may look and try it


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The myth of blogging! That somehow you're going to get good search engine rankings by recounting monologues of your last visit to Mercadona or what you made for dinner tonight!

Let me show you something!

Do a Google search for British Web Design Spain....and I'm 1, 2, and 3!

Now do a Yahoo search for British Web Design Spain....and I'm 1, 2, and 3!

Now MSN.....1 and 3.

Even take a more obscure one like Ask!.....1 and 2.

Number of blogs? ZERO!

I won't bore you with any more.....I'll just add if a site is optimised properly in the first place you don't need to throw in extras to compensate for deficiencies.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The myth of blogging! That somehow you're going to get good search engine rankings by recounting monologues of your last visit to Mercadona or what you made for dinner tonight!
> 
> Let me show you something!
> 
> ...



Hi Xtreme

Our blogsite wasnt created to improve our showing on google or any other search engines per se .... it was done to give an additional information source to clients old and new and its working.

Our website is static and gives corporate type information . our blogsite is fluid and gives updates, opinions (not just ours but independent articles etc) .. the two arent the same .... not for us anyway.

Our website is a crock and needs updating no doubt - but we never used that anyway for generating traffic or new clients ... but I know we need to change that ...... but other things are taking priority at the moment. The blogsite is managed internally by me in its entirity so it doesnt impact in any way from a cost point of view (other than my time of course! ) 

As I said depending on your business and what you are using the blog and website for I dont see a conflict or a problem ...

And if by default we receive new enquiries and generate between 10 and 20 clients a month then thats ok by me!!! 

Sue :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion to improve traffic Sue?

Washing a bike down while wearing a French Maids outfit.....topless of course!

I will personally guarantee thousands of hits from bikers!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Someone had mentioned business ideas ...
> 
> I just read an interesting post on working from home and making cash. Not sure whether I am allowed to paste it here but I will give it a try as it is not advertising anything.
> 
> ...


Hi scharlack,
I too have missed your posts, good to have you back!
Totally agree with you about the metro in Madrid - the best, at the best price!
Thanks for the post about business ideas, although we all know that to get some money you have to put in a bit of effort, nothing comes of nothing.
Please note, nobody has come up with any other ideas; I suppose they're keeping them to themselves!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Can I make a suggestion to improve traffic Sue?
> 
> Washing a bike down while wearing a French Maids outfit.....topless of course!
> 
> I will personally guarantee thousands of hits from bikers!


I tried that once and just got splashed with mud as they roared past !!!  but it was Winter at the time .... maybe now the Summer is here I should give it another go


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Yeah, I did get it back. 4 days later...
> 
> Lost is in Milan and got it in Greece! Oh well, at least everything was in there... I have had stuff removed/stolen from my bags in the US in the past...
> 
> ...


Phew...pleased you got it back.

Sorry, can't remeber tha name of the beer and the slavakian is long gone now.


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

*bike washing idea*

Xtreme - it'll have to be a harley of course, not a crotch rocket
nick


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

*pm from sue*

Hi Sue

can't seem to find an incoming pm, sorry.

are you ok to email me on 
thanks
nick


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicko said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> can't seem to find an incoming pm, sorry.
> 
> ...


Will do Nicko and also deleted your email address to as its not always a good idea to put them on here, or any forum really!

Sue


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Someone had mentioned business ideas ...
> 
> I just read an interesting post on working from home and making cash. Not sure whether I am allowed to paste it here but I will give it a try as it is not advertising anything.
> 
> ...



Hi

People will pay for knowledge, so for example because you have just been on a mini tour of Europe your are a expert in this field, why don't you do a little guide for backpackers or students planning on a summer break, costing anywhere between £1 - £2.50???
All the places not to go, all the best places to go and which airlines to try and avoid, someone would be willing to pay for a pocket leaflet giving them an advantage on their trip, that could save their money

This can work in any area if you have bought a property in another country you are a expert in this field and could provide knowledge for a price for people who are thinking of buying abroad, which solicitors to use etc.... and people would be willing to buy such info in a leaflet or pocket booklet, 

Sell them on Ebay or on a webpage with a secure Paypal button so people know their money is guaranteed and see where that takes you???

I bought my first property in Manchester at 21 and my second property in Cyprus when I was 26 so with a little imagination and hard graft anything is possible


Cheers


----------

